# Webster out for the year?



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Did I really just hear that?


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

Where?


----------



## blazers2285 (May 2, 2005)

are you sure? is this the truth. i feel bad for webster if this is true. source?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I heard he had a stress fracture this morning. I didn't think it was true though. It was the same guy as "deal coming soon".


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

A source would be very nice. He looked great last night and I am sure if anything the Blazers only had a shoot around this morning.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

The fan is reporting a stress fracture . . . I'll try to find a link.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

I haven't heard anything on the game yet.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Boy, I hope this isn't true. Martell looked great last night, and I was thinking with James Jones gone, and all the double teams Oden will be drawing, Martell was poised to become our number 1 deep threat and have a break out year. Bummer if it's true.

BNM


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

via Wikipedia



> If a stress fracture occurs in a weight-bearing bone, healing will be delayed or prevented by continuing to put weight on that limb.
> 
> Rest is the only option for complete healing of a stress fracture. T*he average time of complete rest from the activity that caused the stress fracture is three weeks*. A fracture requires four to eight weeks of recuperation, however, which may include no more than light use of the injured body part, as long as the activity does not cause pain. After the recuperative period, another two weeks of mild activity without any pain may be recommended before the bone may be safely considered healed and activity gradually resumed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Just heard a teaser on 1080. They said Jason Quick was breaking the story that Martell suffered a stress fracture during the 2nd half of last night's game. However, the exact words were "he's out indefinitely" NOT he's out for the season. There's a big difference.

BNM


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Ike
Channing 
Roy 
Blake
Webster

Sheesh....


----------



## blazers2285 (May 2, 2005)

Confirmation on Blazers home page. They say that he will be re-evaluated later to see what course of action/treatment will occur. Sad news for him though, he looked good last night


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

PORTLAND, Ore. - X-rays taken last night of Martell Webster's left foot showed that the Trail Blazers guard suffered a stress fracture of his fifth metatarsal. The injury occurred during Tuesday night's preseason game against the Sacramento Kings. Further testing today, which included a Magnetic Resonance Imaging (MRI) and Computed Tomography (CT Scan), confirmed the injury.

http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/2008/10/webster_sidelined_with_a_stres.html


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

stress fracture can mean almost anything in terms of missed time.It could be something that won't heal unless you stay off it or it could be something you could play right through.I don't think I've ever heard of a stress fracture resulting in anything close to missing an entire season.The worst would be certain areas of the foot I guess,but usually you get the walking boot for a few weeks of rest and that gives it time to heal.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Bayless
Fernandez
Outlaw
Aldridge
Oden

Tonights starting lineup.

At least 6-8 weeks for Webs.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

This just sucks.

I haven't come down yet from last night's game, trying to get as much Blazer news as possible and this is what I learn.

Let's hope it is for a short while and gives other players a chance to develop. But if this is long term . . . well I feel for the fans and th Blazers but mostly feel for Webster who is in his contract year and was going to play with a player(maybe 2) that commands a double team down low. 

Break out year with a foot stress fracture? Even coming back, isn't that is an injury that tends to linger until you can give it an off season to recover . . . foot injuries suck!


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

It's_GO_Time said:


> This just sucks.
> 
> I haven't come down yet from last night's game, trying to get as much Blazer news as possible and this is what I learn.
> 
> ...


Didn't Joel have a couple of those?


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

Let's showcase Outlaw then trade him with Raef. In the mean time, once Blake is back I think that Rudy should be playing SF with Bayless at SG for now. We can develop more guys this way then see where the chips fall.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

F! He moves so well without the ball too with Rudy. Now aren't we glad we still have Travis on the team? Aren't we?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

OK, I'm going to get a lot of heat for saying this, but what the heck. Do you think Webster's injury may have occured during one of those lobs from Rodriquez that he dunked? In other words, was he injured while trying to complete a flashy, highlight reel play that would make the evening news?

I realize that these plays are exciting, and they get the entire team and the fans revved up, which is a good thing. But I wonder how necessary they really are. And do they put a player at risk of injury? After all, these guys are pushing off extra hard and landing with great impact on plays like that.

Talk amongst yourselves . . .


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

It's just as likely, or even more likely, that the stress fracture happend while pushing off to change directions. And if it did happen when jumping, it could have been when he was going up for a rebound, or shooting a jump shot. These kind of injuries happen. You really can't avoid them unless you spend all of your time sitting safely on the bench.

The worst injury I've ever had was when I came down on a defender's foot after a routine jump shot (and I'm not exactly a high flyer). Should Martell stop shooting jump shots to avoid injury? He certainly gets up a lot higher on his jumper than I do on mine. Stuff happens. It's part of the game. Unless you have evidence that he specificaly injured his foot on an alley-oop from Rudy, I think your speculation is totally misfounded.

BNM


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

Talkhard said:


> OK, I'm going to get a lot of heat for saying this, but what the heck. Do you think Webster's injury may have occured during one of those lobs from Rodriquez that he dunked? In other words, was he injured while trying to complete a flashy, highlight reel play that would make the evening news?
> 
> I realize that these plays are exciting, and they get the entire team and the fans revved up, which is a good thing. But I wonder how necessary they really are. And do they put a player at risk of injury? After all, these guys are pushing off extra hard and landing with great impact on plays like that.
> 
> Talk amongst yourselves . . .


he got his lobs from Rudy not sergio, and i don't see how alley oops have anything to do with your leg. I think its his landing too hard.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

He apparently sustained the injury last night in the 2nd half, but played through it.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

they said he complained of pain BEFORE the game


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

He was playing DDR


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

How do you tell players not to jump and dunk and do all that stuff. What is he suppose to do, wait on the ground for the lob to come to him then lay it up?

If anything the issue might be why is Nate playing a starter deep in the 4th quarter in a blow out preseason game? But this team is deep and I doubt Webster is complaining about the minutes.

I'm with BNM . . . these things happen.

Between being a duck fan and a blazer fan . . . it's tough. Do other teams get as many injuries and I don't notice. Because, to me, the Blazers are injury riddled team.


----------



## slickyseenis (Aug 27, 2008)

there is nothing wrong with jumping, dunking, and playing basketball

the injury is unfortunate


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

A bummer for him - but I guess we can see if Travis working with the starting line-up works well and it will give some more minutes to Batum.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Talkhard said:


> OK, I'm going to get a lot of heat for saying this, but what the heck. Do you think Webster's injury may have occured during one of those lobs from Rodriquez that he dunked? In other words, was he injured while trying to complete a flashy, highlight reel play that would make the evening news?
> 
> I realize that these plays are exciting, and they get the entire team and the fans revved up, which is a good thing. But I wonder how necessary they really are. And do they put a player at risk of injury? After all, these guys are pushing off extra hard and landing with great impact on plays like that.
> 
> Talk amongst yourselves . . .


You are right you will catch heat. Because it is a ridiculous statement. Are you saying Clyde, Michael, Dr. J etc. should never had taken a high percentage dunk?

I wonder if Luke Jackson will get a few minutes tonight.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ya, Nate said on the pregame show that Webster had been feeling some pain for a while, but didn't tell anyone because he thought his foot was just sore.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

I know I sound like a broken record, but the team's conditioning program needs to be reevaluated immediately. The coaches and trainers are doing a shamefully bad job of keeping people healthy.

Going back to the Outlaw debate, the players coming into the season in peak fitness (Blake, Frye, now Webster) are too close to the razor's edge. They should NOT be encouraged to come into camp that sharp.

Dan


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

dkap said:


> I know I sound like a broken record, but the team's conditioning program needs to be reevaluated immediately. The coaches and trainers are doing a shamefully bad job of keeping people healthy.
> 
> Going back to the Outlaw debate, the players coming into the season in peak fitness (Blake, Frye, now Webster) are too close to the razor's edge. They should NOT be encouraged to come into camp that sharp.
> 
> Dan


I think players are more likely to be injured if they are out of shape rather than being in shape.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Examples? The topic came up regarding Outlaw, and he's the one disproving your theory by working his way into it in camp and staying healthy.

We're not talking about _out of shape_. That's a far cry from being in peak shape. Peak shape tends to leave you nowhere to go but down. The training staff should be well aware of this.

Dan


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

dkap said:


> Examples? The topic came up regarding Outlaw, and he's the one disproving your theory by working his way into it in camp and staying healthy.
> 
> We're not talking about _out of shape_. That's a far cry from being in peak shape. Peak shape tends to leave you nowhere to go but down. The training staff should be well aware of this.
> 
> Dan


Examples? You are talking about just one player that came in out of shape and worked himself into shape and wasn't injured. Come on, it's common knowledge that it's easier to get injured when you are out of shape. You want examples? Ok every player on the Blazers that was in shape and didn't get injured compared to your one example.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Again, I'm not talking about being _out of shape_. It isn't black and white... There are gradients to fitness. The guys that pushed themselves to be in the best shape of their life coming into camp have proven to be on the verge of breaking down.

Dan


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

dkap said:


> Again, I'm not talking about being _out of shape_. It isn't black and white... There are gradients to fitness. The guys that pushed themselves to be in the best shape of their life coming into camp have proven to be on the verge of breaking down.
> 
> Dan


How do you measure these gradients? How do you know that the players that were injured were more in shape than the players that were not injured? Who says they have pushed themselves to be the best shapes in their life let along been proven to be on the verge of breaking down because of it? No such thing has been proven.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Oh, great. More good news.



> An MRI confirmed that Webster has a stress fracture in the fifth metatarsal. The team said it would announce a course of treatment, *which could include surgery,* and a timetable for Webster's return Thursday.


http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=281008022


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

mgb said:


> How do you measure these gradients? How do you know that the players that were injured were more in shape than the players that were not injured? Who says they have pushed themselves to be the best shapes in their life let along been proven to be on the verge of breaking down because of it? No such thing has been proven.


You seem to be grasping at straws. The evidence is right there in front of you... I'm going by the first hand accounts of the people covering the team.

Dan


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm grasping at straws? 

Just show me one account that says any injuries are because the player is in to good of shape. That being in such good shape they are on the verge of breaking down.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

You know that isn't possible. No one with the team would state that with certainty, even if they believed it to be true. Common sense and a knowledge of training and injury prevention will have to suffice. If you disagree, fine, but continue to be disappointed by the team's injuries until they change their approach.

Dan


----------

